# Bargain for all Dog Owners



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Want to treat your hound this Christmas?

Now you can do so and save over 50%.............. :wink:

http://www.waitrosepet.com/dog/dog-...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=petemailacq0712


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Stanner.
There will be none of those around here,any time soon. It's like the joke about filling up the OLD Skoda...Doubling the price,dog napping? You will get the dog back,but not the lead.
Could it be,with the mass migration to Aldi/Lidle,they are knocking off stock cheap ? LOL. They are B****y dear at Half Price.
Hulltramper


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Want to treat your hound this Christmas?
> 
> Now you can do so and save over 50%.............. :wink:


Words fail me  8O :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blondel said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Want to treat your hound this Christmas?
> ...


They have had to reduce the price so low because we are all in it together in this recession...................... :wink:

PS want to the the rest of the bargains?
http://www.waitrosepet.com/Brand/Hu...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=petemailacq0712


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll have two please!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought one!

 But had to sell the dog to afford the price!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think baling twine looks quite fetching on our dog.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Now for a real bargain ......*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are fine

The MHFACTS hound from hell
Would never even considered he was on a lead

And he would not have been

Once he snapped a thick leather lead

He saw a little dog and charged towards it

She swung it round on a lead

He sat and waited for her to throw it

A dog on a rope :lol: 
But we got there 

All was well
Aldra


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*lead*

Must be a right plonker to buy one of these, or more money than you know what to do with, evan a eight would be more than i would like to pay, Petmate dog cotrol from Hong kong, cant do much better than buy these


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Milo wouldn't wear anything else, just the thing on which to hang his diamond studded identity tag.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This woman should have waited for the Waitrose offer she could have saved a fortune......................

http://www.sundayworld.com/top-stories/daily-world/woman-spends-2-000-on-dog-s-christmas-presents :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll get him a dog stocking 

Well it's Christmas :lol:  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Bob will NOT be getting one of those for Christmas......

the colour would clash with my eyes, unless they do it in "bloodshot" colour.....?

No thanks......

Dave :roll: :lol:


----------

